# Volvo MB2A/50S



## Captain Canuk (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi I'm new to the sailnet and am trying to find some parts for an old Volvo Penta MB2A/50S. I have scoured the internet and have found numerous old posts but nothing recent.

I found one reference to the above motor being a Honda BF7.5 head but can't find any reference to the year of the Honda used.

I've got a Mirage 26 and sail out of LaSalle Mariners on the Detroit River. Have good outboard but thought this year I would try and get the dead weight to work.

Thanks,
Jon


----------

